# LIly Mae



## Lily'smom (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, i finally got some pictures of my little girl so here they are.. I hope you enjoy them

Lily Mae


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

What a sweetie!! She is soo adorable!! Such a cute little girl she is


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww!! Lily Mae is such a cutie pie!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww what a cute little fluff ball!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww she is so cute!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! She is so cute!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww Lily Mae is gorgeous


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

She is just adorable


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">You guys are both so cute!







</span>


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

from the pics it doesnt look like a lot of poodle in her


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww!!! Her face looks a lil like ButterClouds! VERY CUTE, OF COURSE!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Lily'smom (Jul 18, 2005)

Joe, if you look at her face she looks more poodle than maltese.. She has a longer snoot than a maltese has.. She has short ears like maltese and the soft silky maltese hair!! Thanks for welcoming us


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

She is very cute..


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

she is adorable!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Diffenitly a cutie pie


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww what a cutie!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love her name,she is so cute


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

She's a cutie pie.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

She looks so cute and sweet! Nice thick hair too!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

She is sooo adorable! Enjoy puppyhood, they grow up so fast.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Awwwwwww......she is so cute......makes ya want to squeeze her!!!


----------

